# Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht



## Mrgadman (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
wie im Titel schon hinterlegt suchen ich ein Funk-Echolot für unser Futterboot welches die Grundeigenschaften sehr gut anzeiget, wir wollen uns das Abklopfen mit dem Blei erspahren. 

Ich habe das Lowrance elite x4 im Einsatz gesehen was mir von der Grudndarstellung sehr gut gefallen hat da man deutlich sogar kleineres Kraut sehen kann.

Es liegt preislich allerdings bei ungefähr 700 EUR , was mir aktuell ein wenig zu teuer ist.

Hat jemand mit anderen Geräten Erfahrung gemacht die vom Preis her etwas günstiger sind ?


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Wie kommst du auf 700€  ?????


https://www.mybait.de/lowrance-hook-4x-echolot?gclid=CLfqkdaeyM0CFdQaGwodQvABqw


https://waypoint-gps.de/navigation/...rketing_shopping&refID=easymarketing_shopping


----------



## Mrgadman (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 700€  ?????
> 
> 
> https://www.mybait.de/lowrance-hook-4x-echolot?gclid=CLfqkdaeyM0CFdQaGwodQvABqw
> ...


Hi es handelt sich bei dem Gerät was ich meine um die Funkversion also für Futterboote


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Bist du nicht sowieso mit dem Auslegeboot unterwegs?
Das bisschen abrudern ist doch schnell gemacht.


----------



## Mrgadman (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht sowieso mit dem Auslegeboot unterwegs?
> Das bisschen abrudern ist doch schnell gemacht.


Ist leider in unserem Verein bei 99 % der Gewässer verboten.


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Der Deeper zeigt den Grund eigentlich gut an...


----------



## Mrgadman (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der Deeper zeigt den Grund eigentlich gut an...


Schon aber die Reichweite von 40 bis 50 Meter ist mir zu wenig will min. 200M haben


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Da wird es fast nix geben. Evtl. normales Echolot und Bildschirm per FPV Kamera übertragen.


----------



## Dominik.L (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da wird es fast nix geben. Evtl. normales Echolot und Bildschirm per FPV Kamera übertragen.



Haha, coole idee! da ich einen fpv quadcopter habe muss ich aber sagen, dass die Bildqualität bei über 5,8ghz übertragen bildern sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.

allerdings wäre das mit echo (elite x4), kamera, sender, empfänger und bildschirm trotzdem bei nur 300€!


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Cloverleaf Antenne, HD Kamera und 800 Zeilen Monitor und fertig ist das hübsche Bild.


----------



## Dominik.L (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Cloverleaf Antenne, HD Kamera und 800 Zeilen Monitor und fertig ist das hübsche Bild.



Der Nachteil wäre halt, dass man während der fahrt nichts am echolot einstellen kann. und bildschirme abfilmen ist halt immer so eine sache.


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Das stimmt. Irgendwo gab es auch Funkechos für Futterboote. Die waren aber teuer.


----------



## fischbär (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*

Toslon heißt der Hersteller


----------



## Mrgadman (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Funkecholot mit guter Grundansicht*



fischbär schrieb:


> Toslon heißt der Hersteller



Genau hab ich auch gesehen ft oder tf 500 wird es denke ich 500€ geht gerade so


----------

